# الإسكتش وأهميته للمهندس المعماري.



## المهندسةبنت فلسطين (9 ديسمبر 2006)

أنا طالبة سنة أولى عمارة و محتاجة مساعدة كبيرة حتى أتمكن من إستعاب مدى الأهمية للرسومات الأولية أو الإسكتش في تصميم المهندس المعماري وأنا صراحة محتاجة بعض النماذج التي ممكن توضح لي هذا الموضوع فأنا محتاجة مساعدتكم ...


----------



## معماري فقط (9 ديسمبر 2006)

الاسكتش والرسومات الاوليه هي مفتاح التصميم الناجح 

الإسكتش لايمكن تعليمه نظري بقدر ما يجب علي المعماري المبتدئ التمرس علية وتطوير مهاراته فليس جميع المعماريون مهوهبين من الصغر بل هي مهارة تكتسب مع الخبرة والوقت والتمرس ومع المدة سوف تجيدين نفسك متمرسة وتستطيعي إخراج منظور وواجهات وبلانات ممتازة دون الحاجة إلى مسطرة وتي .
هذه بعض الاسكتشات مجموعة من مواقع مختلفة :


----------



## المهندسةبنت فلسطين (9 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك أخي الفاضل ...وأتمنى أن تزودني بمزيد من الاسكتشات و الخربشات أو الرسومات الأولية....وشكرا لك أخي الفاضل على هذا الرد......


----------



## معماري فقط (9 ديسمبر 2006)




----------



## المهندسةبنت فلسطين (11 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا لك أخي الفاضل( معماري فقط).....
وصراحة أنا عندي سؤال و أرجو الإجابة...
ما مدى أهمية الرسومات الأولية للمهندس المعماري المبتدئ؟؟؟وما هي الطريقة الأمثل أو الخطوات المفروض اتباعها حتى أستطيع أن أصل إلى ما أصبو إليه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
أرجو الإجابة....أخي في الله.....


----------



## المهندسةبنت فلسطين (24 يناير 2007)

*وينكوا ياجماعة......الموضوع مهم ومهم جدااااااااا*

صراحة أنا مندهشة....الموضوع مهم..ولكن ما في أي تعليق من أي عضو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لقد عرضت هذا الموضوع على حضرتكم لعلنا نستفيد جميعا؟؟؟؟وللمهندسين المبتدئين مثلي ......
أنا صراحة محتاجة كتير لهذه الإفادة وخصوصا لأن موضوع الإسكتشات و بناء الفكرة من خلال خربشات ورسومات أولية...مهم جداااااااااااااابالنسبة لي كمهندسة مبتدئة............فأرجو الرد والتعليق......................


----------



## dolly_koke (26 يناير 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خير ........


----------



## المهندسةبنت فلسطين (26 يناير 2007)

وينكوا ياجماعة..............أنا وحدي.................في انتظار الرد................


----------



## المهندسةبنت فلسطين (27 يناير 2007)

*الإسكتش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

هل يعتبر الرسم المعماري الحر هو رسم إسكتشات فقط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟أم أن الإسكتشات هي خربشات فقط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ قد تهدينا إلى الفكرة المعمارية وقد لا تهدينا إلى شيء؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
في إنتظار الردددددددددددددددددددددددد


----------



## المهندسةبنت فلسطين (27 يناير 2007)

*الإسكتش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

هل يعتبر الرسم المعماري الحر هو رسم إسكتشات فقط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟أم أن الإسكتشات هي خربشات فقط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ قد تهدينا إلى الفكرة المعمارية وقد لا تهدينا إلى شيء؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
في إنتظار الردددددددددددددددددددددددد


----------



## معماري فقط (27 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اسف لتاخري عن الرد لإنشغالي الشديد في تصميم وتنفيذ عده مشاريع :
فعلا موضوع مهم للطلاب والمبتدئين 
لان المعماري يعمد إلى الرسم الاولى " الاسكتش" او "الكروكيه" هدفه في المقام الاول ان يختبر أفكاره التخيليه ، ويجددها وينقحها ، ثم يقدمها للأخرين علي شكل " إظهار" او كمصور نهائي ، وهذا يتطلب تدريبا عقليا ومضبطا ماديا للنفس ، وغالبا مانصرف النظر عن الرسم الاولى ، معتبرينة موهبة فطرية عمادها تناسق في عمل اليد ، وان من غير الممكن تعلمه او تعليمة ولكن الواقع ليس كذلك في رأيى ان الرسم يتطلب قدرا من الذكاء اكثر بكثير مما يتطلب من مهارة يدوية وفنية اذ ان الرسم في حد ذاته هو تصميم بحت ولكن ليس التصميم هو وحده النهاية ، لذا امل ان تحفز هذه الكلمات الطالب والقارئ المبدع ، إما للبدء بالرسم او الاستمرار فيه وان يحاول جميع الوسائل والطرق والانظمة حتى يتوصل هو او هي الي طريقتة او طريقتها الخاصة في إظهار رسم ما .

ومن المعروف عموما ماهو الفرق بين العمل في الرسم وبين الاظهار المعماري ، فبينما يستخدم الاول فقط في توجية شخص ما الى كيفيه اشادة المباني ، يستخدم الثاني في أغراض متعددة ومتنوعة ، فيستخدمة المصمم خلال عملية التصميم كما يستخدمة ايضا لإطلاع المعمارين الاخرين " في المسابقات " او لجان فنيه او لاشخاص اخرين ، ولكن استخدامه الاولي هو ابرازه للعميل لاطلاعه علي الهيئة التى سيظهر فيها بناءه لذا فان الاظهار المعماري هو مجموعة من المصورات المجردة من ايه حواشي حتي يتمكن المرء ان يشاهد بوضوح ماهو الجزء الهام للمصمم في البناء او ماهو المهم للعميل 

المعماري - الفريد كمبر- ترجمة ربيح الحرستاني و ميشيل عيلبوني 

موضوع ان تهدينا ام لا تهدينا هذا يرجع إلبي كيفيه البدء في الاسكتش فبعض الناس ياتيه مثلا مشروع فيبدأ يحلم ويضع علي الورق دون ان يقرا الشروط والاشتراطات البلدية ومشاكل الارض والتوجية إلخ فينتج تصميم " وإن كان أسكتش فهو يعتبر تصميم " فيه مشاكل قد تصغر فلا تظهر ألا للمتمكن وقد تكبر لدرجة ان " تمزق الورقة " والمقصود بالمشاكل هنا المشاكل التصميمية 

ارجوا ان اكون قد افتدت المنتدي بهذا الرد المتواضع







إسكتش لإستراحة عن طريق الكمبيوتر " برنامج إسكتش اب "


----------



## المهندسةبنت فلسطين (28 يناير 2007)

شكرا أخي الكريم معماري فقط على هذا الرد ...........
عندي سؤال محيرني؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ هل من الممكن أن يبدأ التصميم من خربشات ليست لها أي معنى أو مدلول؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ لقد حدث معي هذا بالفعل ولم أستطيع أن أعبر عن رسمتي و حتى المجسم الذي إستنتجته من الرسمة حيث أنني رسمتها ولم أكن أعلم بأن الإستاذ(لمساق الرسم الحر) يريد منا بعد رسمها تجسيمها أو عمل مجسم من خلاها ويكون هو البداية لبناء الفكرية المعمارية و صراحة أصابني إحباط لأني وجدت نفسي مهندسة فاشلة منذ البداية!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
أرجو من حضراتكم الردددددددددددددد


----------



## الخطابي (28 يناير 2007)

انا أعتقد أنه يمكن ذلك عندما يكون المشروع أكاديمي حيث ان المهندس يمكن أن يطلق عنان خياله إلى أبعد مدى أما عندما يكون المشروع واقعي وسوف يتم تنفيذه فأعتقد أنه صعب .


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (28 يناير 2007)

اولا لابد من تقديم كل الشكر
الى اخونا الرائع 
معماري فقط
على اضافته المفيدة



اختنا الكريمة بنت فلسطين
مهندسة المستقبل
ومعمارية الغد ان شاء الله

استفسارك عن الخطية والمسماه بالاجنبية ( سكتش )
هو فعلا مهم

وتعتبر الخطية او الكروكي الاولي هو بداية تحقيق خيال المعماري 
على مخطط او رسومات

اي انها اولى خطوات ولادة المشروع
بحيث يمكن ان يتناقشها مهندسو التخصصات الاخرى بعد تطويرها

وحين يبدع المعماري في خياله
يتوقف نجاحه على مدى تحقيقه لهذا الخيال

ويبدأ تحقيق الخيال من الخطيات الاولية
ثم
نجري عليها التطوير حسب التفاعل والتفكير في الفكرة وفي الاحتياجات الوظيفية والحلول المناخية وفي الترابط مع البيئة الخارجية وغير ذلك



وللرسم الحر ( باليد الحرة ) اكثر من استخدام

فقد استخدمت اليد الحرة في اظهر مشروع تخرجي ( منذ 22 عام )
حيث كان مادة البناء من الطفلة
لمشروع مركز تنمية ريفي بواحة الخارجة بمصر

فكانت وظيفة استعمال اليد الحرة في رسم المساقط والواجهات والقطاعات والمتتابعات البصرية وكل عناصر المشروع
كان وظيفتها هو ملائمة الاظهار للمادة التي استخدمها

بمعنى
ان استخدام اليد الحرة في الرسم يكون احيانا موظفا 


وعن الاحباط التي ذكرتينه

فلا ارى اي داعٍ له
لان الخطيات الاولية تكون اقرب الى الخيال

في حين ان المجسم يكون مرحلة متقدمة في تطوير تلك الخطية

ومن الطبيعي ان تقومي بتغييرات تطويرية
ليمكن تحقيق الفكرة الخيالية التي طرحت في الخطية 
لنصل بها الى حيز الواقع

فلا تحبطي
واستمري في تطوير الخطية
لتصبح اقرب الى الواقع 
والذي يمكن ان يتحول الى مجسم 
اظنه سيكون مطلوبا منكِ ككتل فقط وليس بتفاصيله

وفقك الله

​


----------



## مهندس قيد التعليم (28 يناير 2007)

الاسكتش هي رسم المخيله عن المشروع بروسومات اوليه لا تكاد تكون مفهمومه الا للمعماري نفسه 

لذلك من الضروري انك تعرفي انو الاسكتش عباره عن تخيلات المعماري لهيئة المشروع 

اما الاخوان الذين وضوع بعض الصور في بعض الردود اتوقع انها تكاد تكون رسم يدوي لمشروع معين وليس سكتش لان الاسكتش لا يكون دقيق لهذه الدرجه .


هذا والله اعلم


----------



## المهندسةبنت فلسطين (28 يناير 2007)

شكرا إلى أختي الكريمة نهر النيل على هذا الرد الطيب إن شاء الله يكون في ميزان حساناتك............
أريد أن أسأل سؤال ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟و إن كان غريب قليلا ما هو الأفضل بالنسبة للمهندس المبتديء تجسيم أي فكرة يقوم بها بمجسم بسيط أو أن يكتفي برسم عدة إسكتشات لنفس الفكرة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وكيف ممكن أن أتقن الإسكتشات المنظورية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لكم مني كل الشكر....أرجو ألا تتأخروا علي في الرد.....


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (28 يناير 2007)

المهندسةبنت فلسطين قال:


> شكرا إلى أختي الكريمة نهر النيل على هذا الرد الطيب إن شاء الله يكون في ميزان حساناتك............
> أريد أن أسأل سؤال ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟و إن كان غريب قليلا ما هو الأفضل بالنسبة للمهندس المبتديء تجسيم أي فكرة يقوم بها بمجسم بسيط أو أن يكتفي برسم عدة إسكتشات لنفس الفكرة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> وكيف ممكن أن أتقن الإسكتشات المنظورية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> لكم مني كل الشكر....أرجو ألا تتأخروا علي في الرد.....



اهلا بك اختنا الكريمة بنت فلسطين

لكن :5: 

نهر النيل اسم مذكر

النهر مذكر
والنيل مذكر

 

عموما اخوكِ نهر النيل يحييك
من عالم الرجال
 

وسأرد على تساؤلك الكريم

طبعا المجسم يجعل المعماري يشعر بالكتل ونسبها وعلاقاتها ببعض بشكل افضل

ويقول لوكوربوزيه في تعريفه للعمارة :

" العمارة هي اللعب المتقن بالكتل "

وهو ما يمكن ان نستشعره بواقعية في المجسم
لانه ثلاثي الابعاد

لكن
ليس عمل المجسم متيسر لكل معماري

وعليه فتكون الفكرة التصميمية بخيال المعماري واضحة
ويحاول طرحها على الخطية ( الاسكتش ) ثنائي الابعاد
وهي في مخيلته يراها مشروعا قائما ( ثلاثي الابعاد )

وعموما المجسم لا يخرج للحياة الا عن طريق رسوماته التي تكون بمقياس رسم

وتختلف خامات المجسمات 
فيمكن عمل المجسم من الورق المقوى ( الكانسون ) ويمكن من الخشب البالص الخفيف او من البلاستيك مختلف السماكات 
ويمكن اضافة الاشجار والتفاصيل الدقيقة مثل الاسوار والسيارات والاشخاص والارصفة واختلاف نوعية التشطيبات وهكذا

اقصد ان كل هذا يحتاج الى مخططات بمقياس رسم مناسب لحجم المبنى وحجم المجسم المراد تقديمه

وطبعا يمكن عمل المجسمات الدراسية والتي تكون بدون تفاصيل
كتل فقط
وهي تكون بعد الاسكتش بهدف ابراز الفكرة وتطويرها
لكن لابد من وضع الفكرة على مقياس مناسب 


وعن سؤالك
وكيف ممكن أن أتقن الإسكتشات المنظورية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انصحك نصيحة ذهبية
اذا اردت ان تصقلي مهارتك في الخطيات

اجعلي في شنطة يدك دائما 

( قلم رصاص B2 + ورق سكتشات ابيض )

وحاولي دائما رسم ما تقع عينك عليه في اي مكان كان

وحاولي تطبيق نسب العناصر التي ترينها امامك
يعني اهم شيء ضبط نسب الكتل التي ترينها
ثم رسم التفاصيل المعمارية التي تشاهديها

لو كررت هذا العمل دائما

سيكون لديك ملكة ممتازة
لرسم خطيات متناسقة ومتناسبة في عناصرها مع ما يدور في خلدك

واذكر الاستاذ الدكتور زكي حواس رحمه الله
حين كان يطور معي لي احد المساقط الافقية
وانتقد جزئية في مدخل بين فراغيين

وقبل ان ينطق بالنقد
رسم خطية غاية في الروعة
بينت لي على الفور 
ما كان سيؤل اليه التصميم في تلك المنطقة



فحقيقة
الاسكتش
هو من اهم الادوات في يد المعماري

حتى اننا يمكن ان نتناقش بلغة نفهمها جميعا في اي بلد

أسميها

لغة الاسكتشات​


----------



## المهندسةبنت فلسطين (29 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم........... 
شكرا أخي الكريم نهر النيل على هذا الرد الطيب ...وأنا أسفة لأني لم أنتبه إلى الإسم جيدا ......فأنا أسفة جداااااااااااا
عندي سؤال وأرجو الإجابة............كيف ممكن الإنسان أن يعرف نفسه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟هل هو مبدع أو فاشل
وكيف ممكن أن أصل إلى الإبداع الحقيقي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (29 يناير 2007)

لا ابدا 

لا داعي لأسف او خلافه
شيء طبيعي ان يحدث ذلك في الاسماء


عموما
عن سؤالك الطيب

في رأيي والله اعلم

انه لايوجد فاشل في بني الانسان
لكن
فيه شخص يحاول ويقع 
ثم 
ينهض واذا ما وقع 
يحاول ثالثا ثم ينهض
وهكذا
وشخص يقع ولا يحاول ثانيا فيفشل

ولم ولن تستمر الدنيا بنجاح مستمر لاي من بني ادم

لان الدنيا ليست دار مستقر نهائي
حتى يجد فيها اي منا
نجاح مستمر بلا كبوات

فهي اصلا دار اختبارات وابتلاءات وعوارض
تعترض الانسان
فان سلم من عرض لن يسلم من الاخر



اما عن المبدع
فهو الذي تكون بداخله قدرة على الخلق
ان يكون خلاق
يأتي بجديد
مفيد
متماشيا مع احتياجاته واحتياجات بيئته ومجتمعه والكون كله

يستطيع ان يجد البديل يطور الموجود ينظم العيوب 
يبتكر ويضيف ويقدم الجديد

هذا في رأيي مبدعا لاشك

وليس الابداع مترادفا مع الصعب الذي لا يستطيعه الناس
بل
الابداع قد يكون في رسمه هزلية تحكي موضوعا
او في تقنية نصل اليها من ميسور الادوات والمواد
او في فكرة نقدمها للاخرين ليقوموا باستكمالها

وهكذا



اما عن كيف تصلين الى الابداع الحقيقي ؟

فأعتقد يقينا ان هذا له 3 محاور هامة:

الاول: ثقافة الاطلاع
الاطلاع الاطلاع وعدم ترك الثواني بدون كسب معرفي جديد في شتى الميادين
ومنه الاطلاع على ابداعات الاخرين وانجازات المبتكرين
ومنه القراءة والتحصيل العلمي المعرفي في النشاط التخصصي للمبدع
ومنه الاحتكاك بمبدعين في اعمال لهم عملوها ومحاولة نقدها بشكل بناء للتعلم


ثانيا: التفكر
لحظات الصمت مع النفس وفي اي مكان
لابد وان يتفكر فيها الانسان في كل ما حوله بعمق
ويظل يفكر ويتعمق في التفكير 
ليصل الى اشياء وعلاقات بين الاشياء وتركيز ليصل الى جديد
ويقول تعالى:
( أفلا ينظرون إلى الإبل كيف خلقت ، وإلى السماء كيف رفعت ) الغاشية 17-18 

الثالث : الارادة
ان يكون لدى الانسان ارادة داخلية طموحه
تدفعه الى ان يتقدم ويحصل ويفكر ويضيف حتى يبدع
وتدفعه للمحاولة والخطأ ثم المحاولة والخطأ المستمرين للوصول الى الامثل
وبتلك الارادة يستطيع الانسان المثابرة على صعوبات تطوير نفسه 
وتحصيل الادوات والمفردات لتكوين الجمل الابداعية


وارى ان هذه المحاور لابد لهما من غطاء شامل
وهو تقوى الله
الذي نستمد منه الابداع
فهو البديع سبحانه

وهو الذي عنده خزائن الخير
من ابداع وابتكار وتوفيق في خطوات الحياة المختلفة

وكما يقول تعالى:
{ وَاتَّقُواْ اللّهَ وَيُعَلِّمُكُمُ اللّهُ وَاللّهُ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ } (282) سورة البقرة
تلك في رأيي المتواضع اسباب الوصول الى الابداع

وحقيقة
فانني لست متخصصا في البحث في الابداع
ولا اعتبر نفسي مبدعا
لكنها خبرة السنين

وقد يكون هناك كتبا تتكلم عن ذلك بشكل افضل
او اخوة افاضل يفيضون علينا بافضل من ذلك
​


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (29 يناير 2007)

معلش مشكلتي ان ردودي طويلة

اعتذر عن الاطالة


----------



## المهندسةبنت فلسطين (29 يناير 2007)

اخي الكريم نهر النيل كلامك رائع جداااااااااا
ولكن بالنسبة لمحاور الإبداع التي ذكرتها وخاصة المحور الثالث ........الإرادة .........
لا أجد من يشجعني أو يقدر مجهودي ........لذلك أصبحت اعمل و أنا يائسة من أن ينال إعجاب أحد...
لقد قمت بمشروع لمساق تصميم1 ولقد اعجب لجنة التقيم......حتى أنهم أخذوه حتى يعرض في المعرض الهندسي الذي سيقام........ولكني تفاجت حينما وجدت النتيجة أو العلامة النهائية فكانت سيئة؟؟؟؟؟ لا أدري لماذا هذا الأسلوب؟؟؟؟؟ لقد احبطت فعلا........


----------



## المهندسةبنت فلسطين (30 يناير 2007)

أخي الكريم نهر النيل ..........إني أحتاج المزيد من كلامك العذب الرائع حقا......


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (30 يناير 2007)

المهندسةبنت فلسطين قال:


> اخي الكريم نهر النيل كلامك رائع جداااااااااا
> ولكن بالنسبة لمحاور الإبداع التي ذكرتها وخاصة المحور الثالث ........الإرادة .........
> لا أجد من يشجعني أو يقدر مجهودي ........لذلك أصبحت اعمل و أنا يائسة من أن ينال إعجاب أحد...
> لقد قمت بمشروع لمساق تصميم1 ولقد اعجب لجنة التقيم......حتى أنهم أخذوه حتى يعرض في المعرض الهندسي الذي سيقام........ولكني تفاجت حينما وجدت النتيجة أو العلامة النهائية فكانت سيئة؟؟؟؟؟ لا أدري لماذا هذا الأسلوب؟؟؟؟؟ لقد احبطت فعلا........



اختنا الفاضلة المهندسة بنت فلسطين

اشكر لك مجاملتك الرقيقة

ثم
وبخصوص من يحبطون المبدع
فهم كثر

لا كثر الله منهم

ولكن 
ما باليد حيلة

فحين اختل ميزان الاخلاق
من حب الخير للغير
وعدم الحقد
وعدم التحاسد
والتعاون
والاضافة للكون وساكنيه
والشعور بان كل مبدع في الامة هو خدمة لكل الامة
لانه اداة نهضة للامة ومنتسبيها

حين ضاع كل ذلك . .
اصبح كل مبدع
ينجذب حوله طائفة من الناس كالفراش
لينزعوا عنه سعادته بابداعه

لكن
قد يكون النقد للمبدع بناءا

فالمبدع وخصوصا في العمارة
لا يكل ولا يمل من سماع النقد 
ويحاول ان يعتبره بناءا

بمعنى
انه لا يوجد الامثل او الافضل في التصميم المعماري
ولكن يوجد عمل فاضل وعمل جيد 
ويظل الاجود هو حبيس افكار الناس يتنازعونه بينهم

لذا
لماذا لا تعتبرين ان اللجنة المحكمة
قد ارتأت شيئا ما 
كان يجب عليك ان تضيفينه

فقد يكون مثلا واقعية التصميم
او امكانية تنفيذه
او علاقات بين العناصر او في الحركة او نسب الكتل
حاولي 
حاولي ان تجدي سببا وجيها لتلك العلامة السيئة في التقييم
وان لم تجدي
فاسأليهم
واطلبي الاستزادة منهم

وان لم تجدي
فتأكدي 
اكيدا
وتأكيدا
من ان الله تعالى
لن يضيع اجر عملك ان انت احسنتيه عملا

وتأكدي
من ان ابداعك وتعبك 
لن يضيع لانه بين يدي
عالم السر وأخفى سبحانه

ومن هنا
يأتي دور الارادة
لتستمري على نفس النهج
من طلب تحسين العمل ليكون مبدعا خلاقا

وارجو ان تستمعين الى اراء الاخرين في اعمالك
وكوني مستمعة منصتة جيدة

فالانصات
هو اول درجات التفوق

وفقك الله

واشكر ذوقك في اطرائك 
الذي يكبر ما اراه بنفسي​


----------



## المهندسةبنت فلسطين (31 يناير 2007)

أخي الفاضل نهر النيل ....أشكرك على هذه الكلمات وهذه النصائح ....وإن شاء الله تكون في ميزان حسناتك........وسأحاول كما قلت مراجعة المهندس .........وإن شاء الله تكون محاولة فيها الفائدة........
والاّن خلينا نعود إلى الموضوع الأساسي (الإسكتشات) فأرجو منكم أن تفيدوني ببعض المراجع التي ممكن ان ألجأ إليها وممكن أن تفيدني في الإسكتشات و خاصة المنظورية ...........وكذلك فإني أحتاج صور لإسكتشات ...........
و أشكر أخي الفاضل نهر النيل على تواصله معي .......وبارك الله فيك ...وفي كلامك الرائع الطيب....
وعندي سؤال أخير ............ما هي الكتب أو المراجع التي تنصحني أن ألجأ إليها وممكن تفيدني في تطوير قدراتي .......من رسم إسكتشات بسرعة وكذلك تطور قدراتي في التصميم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
فأرجو الإفادة .........وبارك الله فيكم........


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (31 يناير 2007)

اشكرك اختنا الفاضلة

سأعطيك رابط
وجدته بالبحث في جوجل

وهو كالتالي

وحقيقة والله لم يكن لدي هذا الرابط قبل سؤالك 

لذا فاشكرك انك اتحتي لي الحصول عليه بطلبك له
وهو على الرابط التالي

http://www.m3mare.com/files/freesketch/Free Hand Sketching.zip

وهو يحوي ايضا مراجع في رسم السكتشات والخطيات
وبعض الاعمال للطلبة بالجامعة الاسلامية 

اشكرك على حوارك الراقي

اتمنى لك كل توفيق​


----------



## نهاد (1 فبراير 2007)

يعطيكي العافية بشمهندسة
انا لن أضف كتيراً على كلام المهندسين فاكيد هم اكثر خبرة مني
ولكن اريد ان اوضح لكي انه خلال دراستي وانا حاليا على وشك التخرج فعلا ايقنت ان الكروكي"السكتش" هوافضل الطرق لتوضيح الفكرة " مع الأخد بعين الاعتباركافة الاشتراطات اللازمة "بعد ذلك هذا الكروكي يتحول الى مشرع واضح المعالم 
هذا من وجهة نظري


----------



## الوسام الماسى (1 فبراير 2007)

*الوسام الماسى من فلسطين*

الاسكتش هو الكروكى بمعنى رسم سريع للمنطقة يوضح التفاصيل والمنشأت والمعالم الموجودة على الارض بنقلها الى الورقة
وهى لاتكون مفهومه الى للمعمارى 
اما بالنسبة للرسومات الموجودة من الاخوة جزاهم الله خيرآ فهى عبارة عن رسم حر وليس اسكتش


----------



## الوسام الماسى (1 فبراير 2007)

*الوسام الماسى من فلسطين*

الكروكى هو اسكتش سريع للمنطقة يوضح التفاصيل والمشأت والمعالم الموجودة على الارض بنقلها 

الى الورقة وهى لا تكون مفهومة الى للمعمارى 

اما عن الرسومات الموجودة من الاخوة جزاهم الله خيرآ فهى عبارة عن رسم حر


----------



## المهندسةبنت فلسطين (1 فبراير 2007)

أشكر أخي الكريم نهر النيل على هذا الرابط القيم........
....وبارك الله فيك و في تواصلك الدائم معي.........
فلقد وجدت في كلامك المهندس ذو الخبرة و الكفاءةوالمعرفة الجادة في كافة الأمور المتعلقة بالعمارة
أكرر شكري لك ولكرمك .......عندي طلب بسيط ......وأرجو الإفادة....ممكن أن تزودني ببعض الأسماء لكتب أو مراجع التي ممكن أن تفيدني وإن شاء الله أجدها في مكتبة الجامعة.......
وأشكر أختي الكريمة نهاد على هذا الرد الطيب ......وفقك الله...
وأنا مع وجهة نظرك فالإسكتشات مهمة كثير في دراستنا وتوضيح أفكارنا .....وبما أني في المستوى الثاني فإني أجد بعض الصعوبات في رسم الإسكتشات التي أريد أن أعبر من خلالها عن الفكرة التي في مخيلتي.......
وأشكر أخي الفاضل الوسام الماسى من أرضنا أرض فلسطين الحرة بإذن الله.......
ولكني صراحة أرى أنه لافرق بين الرسم المعماري الحر وبين رسم الإسكتشات.........وكما أن رسومات الأخوة هي رسومات معمارية حرة.........فلا أجد أي فرق ......هذا من وجهة نظري.......وأما إذا كان يوجد وجهة نظر أخري فإني في إنتظار التعليق منكم إخوتي الأفاضل........


----------



## المهندسةبنت فلسطين (2 فبراير 2007)

لا أدري هل سيكتمل حلمي أم لا.........هل سأصبح المهندسة بنت فلسطين أم لا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
بعد أن أحرقت جامعتي الغراء.........أحرقت مبانيها ومكتبتها وكتبها القيمة....بعد أن أصبحت سواد رماد ...... حرق فؤادي و أدمعت عيني...وزاد جرحي على الجراح......أحرق المعرض الهندسي لقسم الهندسة المعمارية .......دمر المبنى والمعرض والمجسمات.....وضاع حلمي وبكت عيني...ولا أدري هل سأصبح المهندسة بنت فلسطين أم لا ........حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل...


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (4 فبراير 2007)

المهندسةبنت فلسطين قال:


> لا أدري هل سيكتمل حلمي أم لا.........هل سأصبح المهندسة بنت فلسطين أم لا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> بعد أن أحرقت جامعتي الغراء.........أحرقت مبانيها ومكتبتها وكتبها القيمة....بعد أن أصبحت سواد رماد ...... حرق فؤادي و أدمعت عيني...وزاد جرحي على الجراح......أحرق المعرض الهندسي لقسم الهندسة المعمارية .......دمر المبنى والمعرض والمجسمات.....وضاع حلمي وبكت عيني...ولا أدري هل سأصبح المهندسة بنت فلسطين أم لا ........حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل...



نقول حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل

لكن

اختنا الطيبة
لا تحزني

فكل محنة يأتي معها من الله منحة

ولو كان ما يحدث الان
سيوقف عجلة سير تقدم هذا الدين
لكانت محنة الافك 
قد اوقفت الاسلام في زمنها

لكنه هو قدر الله
ان يتعرض الاسلام والمسلمين لمحن 
تتحول الى منح

ويقول تعالى في اشد واصعب واكثر وافظع فتنة
مرت بالاسلام والمسلمين 
وهو رمي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في شرف زوجته
امنا ام المؤمنين عائشة رضي الله عنها
والتي كان يفترض ان ينهار فيها هذا الدين
لولا ان الله شاء ان يكون ولا ينتهي

وقد بشرنا الله في تلك المحنة الجلل انها منحة 
حيث قال :

{ لَا تَحْسَبُوهُ شَرًّا لَّكُم بَلْ هُوَ خَيْرٌ لَّكُمْ } (11) سورة النــور


فما بالنا نحن
وقد نمر اليوم
بمحنٍ 
اقل بكثير مما مر علينا عبر الازمان
من هجوم تتاري
وحروب صليبية
وزمن تم شنق ابن السيدة اسماء على باب الكعبة
ورمي الكعبة بالمنجنيق

ثم سار الاسلام ثانيا
ونهض المسلمون ايضا

انها منح يا اخيتي انا منح

وستثبت الايام سريعا
بانها كانت منحة

وستتفجر العطاءات من داخل الشدائد
وسيتفضل الله علينا 
بالخير بعد الفتن

ولا ننسى قول الله تعالى :

{فَإِنَّ مَعَ الْعُسْرِ يُسْرًا} (5) سورة الشرح

وتكرارها مرتين
يعني
انه لن يغلب عسر يسرين

الألم كبير
حقا
والوضع لا يسر 
حقا

لكن
ما دام الله 
يسمع ويرى

فلا خوف
ولا ضير
والعاقبة للتقوى


​


----------



## المهندسةبنت فلسطين (6 فبراير 2007)

شكرا أخي الكريم نهر النيل على هذا الرد الطيب.....
الله معنا دائما في كل حال ....وإن شاء الله ستعود الجامعة مثلما كانت بل وأفضل مماكانت عليه ونحن لا نحتاج سوى دعاءكم لنا .....وللأقصى الأسير.فالأقصى في خطر ...الأقصى على وشك الدمار ....
الأقصى يئن ...يصرخ ينادي يا عرب يامسلمين ...ينادي بالرجال والأحرار من هذه الامة..فإستيقظوا ياعرب قبل فوات الأوان.................
أعرف أني خرجت عن الموضوع كثيرا ...هذه الكلمات لابد منها ..لابد أن يسمعها كل العالم....
خلينا نعود إلى الموضوع...لأنه الحياة مستمرة رغم الجراح والحسرات.......
أنا محتاجة كثير لبعض الكتب أو أسماء لبعض الكتب التي ممكن تساعدني في الإسكتشات والتي ممكن أبحث عنها أو أجدها في المكتبة.........فأرجو منكم الرد.........


----------



## rami777 (6 فبراير 2007)

شكرا على الموضوع الشيق
والاسكيتشات


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (7 فبراير 2007)

*الله معكم ولا تحسبنّ الله غافلا*

تكرار المشاركة لذا تم حذفها


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (7 فبراير 2007)

*الله معكم ولا تحسبنّ الله غافلا*



اختنا الفاضلة المهندسة بنت فلسطين

تأكدي اختنا
بانكم لستم وحدكم

فكلنا بالدعاء
وبالتألم لكم
وبالسهر والحمّى 
معكم 
وسنظل

وان لم يكن باستطاعتنا فعل شيء
فان الله هو الفعّال لما يريد



وعن الخطيات الحرة (sketches)
اليك موقع يبين خطوات رسم الاسكتش الحر
في المنظور المعماري Perspective
وكمثال على رسم حائط من المباني البلوك( Draw a Brick Wall in Perspective)

ويبين الخطوات
حتى تصلين الى الاسكتش الننهائي التالي:






http://www.zshare.net/image/perspectivebrick2-jpg.html


وكل ما عليكِ هو الضغط على ايقونة next
للحصول على الخطوة التالية 
بالرابط
http://drawsketch.about.com/od/drawingtextures/ss/drawbrickstone.htm

ويمكن التجول في الموقع لانه فعلا مفيد

وعن الكتب
فهناك 

- كتاب Landscape Graphics للمعماري Grant W. Reid

- كتاب يوميات بصرية للمعماري العربي معاذ الالوسي

- المجلات والكتب التي تحوي رسومات سكتشات لمعماريين ومصممين


- ابحثي في جوجل بعنوان
sketches drawing

او ما يشابهه 
وستصلين ان شاء الله الى كم كبير من الخطيات 

واذكر بان مهارة الرسم باليد الحرة
تعتمد على كثرة الممارسة والخبرة
ولذلك فعلى من يريد ان يكون فيها ماهرا
ان لايفارقه القلم الرصاص الثقيل والورقة في جيبه
وان يرسم كل ما يراه امامه في اي مكان كان فيه

والله معكم يا اهل فلسطين
في فلسطين الحبيبة

واختم بقول الله عز من قائل:

{ وَلاَ تَحْسَبَنَّ اللّهَ غَافِلاً عَمَّا يَعْمَلُ الظَّالِمُونَ إِنَّمَا يُؤَخِّرُهُمْ لِيَوْمٍ تَشْخَصُ فِيهِ الأَبْصَارُ } (42) سورة إبراهيم


​


----------



## المهندسةبنت فلسطين (7 فبراير 2007)

أشكرك كثير أخي الكريم على هذا الموقع الرائع فعلا.....وإن شاء الله يكون في ميزان حسناتك...
صراحة فيه صور رائعة....بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم وعلى تواصلك الدائم معي......


----------



## مهندسة سمية (25 سبتمبر 2009)

il ya des règlement dans le dessin..........donc tu peut pas dessiner toute les chose ou tous ce que tu es imaginé


----------



## mohamed2009 (25 سبتمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## homaa (2 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووور على الاسكتش
طبعأ من المهم تمرس الايد على عمل الاسكتشات
لان الاسكتش تساعد على التخيل
السريع والتجربه فى البدايه
قبل التتريس با اسكيل
دا من وجهة نظرى 
وشكرأ


----------



## reshi (18 مارس 2011)

الاسكتشات هي بداية المشروع التصميمي


----------



## sadamara (19 مارس 2011)

نعم السكج المعماري هو الداينمو والمحرك الاساسي للتصميم


----------



## احمدصابر (20 مارس 2011)

يعتبر هذا الموضوع من المواضيع الهامة والتي يغفل عنها الكثير من المدارس المعمارية الان مع ظهورالكميوتر ووجود العديد من البرامج المعماريية التي تعطي الكثير من التأثيرات و الامكانيات الخاصة بالاظهار المعماري مع السرعة في التنفيذ والسرعة في اتخاذ القرار 
ولكن هذا اثبت فشله في الحالة التعليمية وخصوصا المبكرة .. لماذا
يقتل الموهبة المعمارية ولا ينميها 
يقفد المعماري او الطالب الكثير من المهارات التي لابد من اثارتها واستخراجها خصوصا طالب العمارة
مصادر الموهبة تتمثل في وسائل مختلفة لدي اي انسان ليس المعماري فقط والتي تتمثل في الحواس المختلفة ومن اهم هذه الحواس والوسائل حساسية اليد فكلما كانت الموهبة طاغية قد تسبق اليد االتفكير والعقل في تنفيذ الفكرة 
وقد ثبت بالتجربة والدليل القاطع معي كواحد من العاملين بالتدريس بالجامعة وقد انه كلما تدخل الكمبيوتر في العملية التصميمية مبكرا قبل الاسكتش المعماري فانه لا يعطي نتائج مرضية ولكن دخول مرحلة الكمبيوتر بعد الاسكتش المعماري يعطي نتائج وتنويعات يمكن تطويرها بسهولة .. فالكمبيوتر اداة او وسيلة مثل القلم ولمن يتحكم فيها من يمسك القلم فكلما كانت مهارات في تحريك ذلك القلم اكبر عن غيرك تصبح متميزا.. وللحديث بقية..
د / احمد صابر
قسم عمارة 
كلية الفنون الجميلة..القاهرة


----------

